# Blue Persian?



## bluemilk (Oct 3, 2005)

IF, I-F, I decide to get a companion for Robin,would a Blue Persian be ideal? I hear they're smart,and,if they're given lotsa lovin' they can be affectionate, easygoing cats. I've also heard that they've been known to attack humans with no provocation. Hmm. I think Robin needs a companion,someone to rocket around the apt with. I saw some videos on youtube,and fell right in love with this breed!


----------



## spotty cats (Sep 23, 2011)

Persians are not known for their smarts, nor do they rocket around the apartment - they have playful moments. Any cat can attack a human, but rarely is it without provocation. Think you need to do more research, try the breed profiles on CFA CFA Breeds


----------



## yingying (Jul 19, 2011)

Persians are not easy to care. You have to brush their hair every day. If you skip one day, don't be suprised to find a knot the next time you brush them. The peke faced Persians have some problem eating. They may get food smeared all over their face, so you need to wipe their face after every meal. They are also inclined to tear more often so be prepared to deal with tear stains.

Persians are not very smart, I have to say, and they are not curious either. They are VERY easy going though. The two Persians I had before never attack human or other cat, even when being provoked. I wouldn't say my Persians were very affectionate. Unlike my current two cats who will actively search for me and want to be with me (more like "on" me) all the time, the Persians I had would just lay somewhere. They would let me pet them, hug them, put them on my laps, or even mess with them, but I can't tell if they enjoyed it or just didn't care. And Persians are VERY lazy after grown up. They are more like breathing furnitures. 

Overall, I wouldn't say Persian is a breed I like a lot. They are popular and beautiful for sure, but they are quite different than average cat.


----------



## Luvmyfurbabies (Jun 25, 2012)

First of all I could give you a thousand reasons why I love my Persians ( one that passed away and my new baby who is nine months old ) but that wouldn't nearly cover it!
Both my Persians were and is extremely intelligent. I'm fascinated by the things he does everyday. Of all my cats, I have to say my Persians are the most intelligent. I have a dsh and an exotic as well. But having said that, I love them all equally. It's a good mix because they all bring something different to the table.
My Persians are also extremely loving and total cuddle bugs. As I was reading your post my little boy came running into the room, jumped on my bed and crawled into arms for some loving. When he had enough he scooted down to my feet and sprawled out to go to sleep. Such a sweetheart! He loves his toys and chases his brother and sister all over the house! 
The way he moves and the sounds he makes just make me melt. He's so animated, at times he doesn't look real.
What you need to know that's important is that they are high maintenance, health wise and just general maintenance wise. There eyes require wiping daily ( no biggie in my book ). They are messy eaters when eating wet, ( but I solved this by mound his food on the edge of a plate and then scooping it back towards the edge when it starts to spread out ). Again, no biggie. But their coat needs special attention unless you have thir hair cut regularly which I do not because I prefer their long hair and it's better for them that way. So regular brushing or you'll be tackling some major mats! But for me it's no different then children and just a part of taking care of their needs. 
My Persians have never attacked me unprovoked or otherwise. So I don't know about this.
They are unlike any other cat breed I know of and just a real joy. I feel blessed to be owned by mine!


----------



## Galathiel (Feb 6, 2012)

Sienna is a traditional, doll-faced persian so she doesn't have breathing issues or issues with her eyes watering, etc. She IS a tortoiseshell, however, and has a MAJOR attitude. She is very playful, spending most mornings and evenings galloping through the house. She spends most of her playtime stalking humans (and unfortunately my dog). She is lively and intelligent, but very sensitive, more so than any cat I've had. Her fur is quite silky fortunately and doesn't mat like some, good thing since she hates staying still to be combed. She enjoys a comb down her back and then she's through. My husband has to restrain her while I give a lick and promise to the rest. She was already a year old when I got her so some things probably would have been better if worked on since she was a kitten... like her lack of socialization and her grooming.

She also isn't 'affectionate' in the sense that I would like, however she is always around me and hops up and lies behind me in chairs if I sit forward. She also will jump up and lie down on my legs and groom once every week or so. I'm hoping that improves as she matures. She is way too kittenish still at the moment ... a gorgeous whirling dervish!


----------



## catloverami (Jul 5, 2010)

I don't know where you got your information from but Persians I've met and seen at many shows have been very gentle, animated, interested in playing. A friend of mine bred Persians and I helped her out showing them. Yes they are a lot of work and you must comb out every day but their gorgeous coat is worth it. Although I've heard some people refer to them as the "dumb blonds" of cats, they may not have the smarts of a Siamese, but their sweetness and charm are undeniable. An Exotic Shorthair (short coated Persian type) would likely be a good choice for you. You've got the Persian look and a very plushy _short_ coat and they are lively and playful. As far as temperament and attacking without provocation, I can say that in 18 years of showing cats I've never seen a bad tempered Persian at a show and/or lash out at a judge....yes Korats and Burmillas but not a Persian.


----------



## bluemilk (Oct 3, 2005)

Well,my folks,before I came along,had a blue Persian named Smokey. Such a character! Would steal donuts and laugh at my dad when he locked himself out!


----------

